# Swimbaits?



## bigbass201

How many of you fish swimbaits? Do you have a favorite brand or style to use? I'm planning on trying the Googan brand for the first time this spring. Jann's Netcrafts Dominator I plan on trying too. Anyone try either of these? These below are some of my favorites.


----------



## AtticaFish

I fish them A LOT now for walleye in the reservoirs. Catch a sh!t-ton of bass while fishing for the eyes. I mainly use either Kietech or Kalins. The Kalins hold up longer, better plastic. Kietech has way more size and color options though. I honestly have mostly Kietech in my tackle. I've caught fish on those Jann' s baits but they have too small of a paddle tail IMO and just don't kick like the bigger paddle baits. Strike King makes a good one too.


----------



## dirtandleaves

I like keitech's and joshy's a lot. Great action and colors. I like the squid scent in keitech's. I usually add a little scent to my joshy's, but not always.


----------



## bigbass201

dirtandleaves said:


> I like keitech's and joshy's a lot. Great action and colors. I like the squid scent in keitech's. I usually add a little scent to my joshy's, but not always.


Where do you get the Joshy's? I've never tried those. You have a link so I can see what they look like? Thinking about doing a underwater video for all the different brands. So we can see underwater side by side and compare their action.


----------



## Workingman

If you google big Joshy swimbaits there is a website. You can view the items and colors available and also order stuff. Not sure where you are but several baitshops also carry them. Not sure if that's on the site though!


----------



## dirtandleaves

^^This. I always order directly from the website


----------



## bigbass201

Workingman said:


> If you google big Joshy swimbaits there is a website. You can view the items and colors available and also order stuff. Not sure where you are but several baitshops also carry them. Not sure if that's on the site though!


I'll check their website out. I'm located in northwest Ohio by the Maumee River and Toledo. Wonder if Jann's or Bass Pro Shops carry them. If not, I'll check out their website. Thanks


----------



## All Eyes

For plastics, X 2 on Joshy's and Keitech's. Others also, but hard to go wrong with these. If rigged right and hanging straight they catch fish.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

I really like the Big Bite Baits, suicide shad for saugeye and walleye. I’m sure the bass would love them also. Joshy’s are another favorite. Bps does not carry the Big Joshy’s. I’ve only seen them in central Ohio bait shops but you can buy them straight from Big Joshy’s website.


----------



## bigbass201

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> I really like the Big Bite Baits, suicide shad for saugeye and walleye. I’m sure the bass would love them also. Joshy’s are another favorite. Bps does not carry the Big Joshy’s. I’ve only seen them in central Ohio bait shops but you can buy them straight from Big Joshy’s website.


Thanks. I'm going to head to their website and pick out a few packs. Appreciate you saving me a trip.


----------



## bigbass201

Bought some 3.25 sized ones. Hope they work on the St. Clair and smallmouth's up north this spring. I'll keep ya posted. Curious how they preform compared the my keitech's and others I use.


----------



## bigbass201

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> I really like the Big Bite Baits, suicide shad for saugeye and walleye. I’m sure the bass would love them also. Joshy’s are another favorite. Bps does not carry the Big Joshy’s. I’ve only seen them in central Ohio bait shops but you can buy them straight from Big Joshy’s website.


Mike, Jim was hammering them on the Big Bite Bait Thumper tail swimbait I mentioned in the video. I went out bought a whole bunch of them afterwards. That the one your referring to, or are you using a different one by Big Bite Baits?


----------



## ress

Big Joshy's started with a guy here on OGF. There were many threads about it a couple years ago. He might still be a site sponsor.


----------



## bigbass201

ress said:


> Big Joshy's started with a guy here on OGF. There were many threads about it a couple years ago. He might still be a site sponsor.


Wow! That's pretty cool and I didn't even know about them. We'll I helped him out and bought several packs out to try. I'll give you some feedback this spring.


----------



## NCbassattack

Zoom's five inch hollow body Swimmer is a real killer down here. I use the blue back herring color.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

bigbass201 said:


> Mike, Jim was hammering them on the Big Bite Bait Thumper tail swimbait I mentioned in the video. I went out bought a whole bunch of them afterwards. That the one your referring to, or are you using a different one by Big Bite Baits?


----------



## Lundy

bigbass201 said:


> Bought some 3.25 sized ones. Hope they work on the St. Clair and smallmouth's up north this spring. I'll keep ya posted. Curious how they preform compared the my keitech's and others I use.


The smallmouth in Erie sure like them. Don't overlook the swimcraw for smallies in the Great Lakes, you won't be sorry.


----------



## bigbass201

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> View attachment 344559


Yep those are different. Thanks brother for clearing that up!


----------



## bigbass201

NCbassattack said:


> Zoom's five inch hollow body Swimmer is a real killer down here. I use the blue back herring color.


I have tried those out before. They do work good. I still have flukes that I love to chuck around!




Lundy said:


> The smallmouth in Erie sure like them. Don't overlook the swimcraw for smallies in the Great Lakes, you won't be sorry.


I ended up ordering sand shiner and clear water shad. I'll have to remember that swimcraw. I'm going to go back to the website and look at that color now that you mentioned it. You got me curious. Thanks


----------



## Saugeyefisher

bigbass201 said:


> I have tried those out before. They do work good. I still have flukes that I love to chuck around!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ended up ordering sand shiner and clear water shad. I'll have to remember that swimcraw. I'm going to go back to the website and look at that color now that you mentioned it. You got me curious. Thanks


Also being a bass guy,the J5's are good to,from bigjoshyswimbaits. 
I've caught alot of smallies on the 2.75 and 3.25 joshys,both inland and st.clair. 

My favorite large mouth swim bait is the yum money minnow with the belly weighted hook


----------



## bigbass201

Saugeyefisher said:


> Also being a bass guy,the J5's are good to,from bigjoshyswimbaits.
> I've caught alot of smallies on the 2.75 and 3.25 joshys,both inland and st.clair.
> 
> My favorite large mouth swim bait is the yum money minnow with the belly weighted hook


Those Big Joshy look similar to those yum money minnows. You have a favorite color in the Joshy's? I ended up getting sand shiner and clear water shad.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

bigbass201 said:


> Those Big Joshy look similar to those yum money minnows. You have a favorite color in the Joshy's? I ended up getting sand shiner and clear water shad.


I really dont. For saugeye if I had to choose one it would be the silktruse. 
I buy a variety of colors so I can play the the water color,and sun/overcast game when needed. 
Pro shad was very good to me last year in low clear rivers for smallies,and day time saugeyes last summer. 
Yesterday they added a color they poured for the Cincinnati fishing expo. But will sale out fast. Keep an eye out they will do "short runs" on colors as well. Last fall they did ghoste fire. It was white with some bright orange in it. It was a good color to.. . 
You can sign up for email notifications. Fishermans warehouse in south columbus makes them now. They carry a good selection,as does both of the vances in columbus if your ever in the area. 
When they first came out they where designed to shine in cold water where alot of other swimbaits will stiffen up. I'm sure the formula has changed over the years and thru change of ownership, but are still a staple in my arsenal.


----------



## dirtandleaves

I like the look of those new "cincy specials". Gonna order some today. My best color so far is "slim's bait" 2.75. Bought some ghost fire over the winter but haven't really got to try them much yet. I've heard good things about them though.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

dirtandleaves said:


> I like the look of those new "cincy specials". Gonna order some today. My best color so far is "slim's bait" 2.75. Bought some ghost fire over the winter but haven't really got to try them much yet. I've heard good things about them though.


Ghost fire was really good to me over the winter.


----------



## bigbass201

I ended up getting sand shiner and the clear water shad in the 3.25. I'll let you know how it goes with them this spring. Thanks again for the all the input.


----------



## odell daniel

white ice fluke minnow and the Big Joshie has caught me quite a few saugeye, I used the big joshie bait out on the reefs last spring in the muddy water and did good, they have a bright yellow banana color that worked and the solar flare orange also.


----------



## 1MoreKast

You won't be disappointed with the Big Joshy swimbaits. Don't overlook using a snap either - having that snap lets the bait wobble side to side. Or use a rapala knot. You can fish them VERY slow...I honestly haven't needed to look past any other swimbaits after I used them. Good luck!


----------



## AtticaFish

1MoreKast said:


> ....lets the bait wobble side to side......


You are absolutely correct about that, love the death wobble. I think that is half the reason why i like all of the baits that have that big paddle tail. They push so much water that it forces the whole body of the bait to roll back and forth similar to a slow cranked Husky Jerk or other stickbait. On those swimbaits with the smaller paddles, the tail is really the only thing that moves. I'm not a fish though so maybe they don't see what i see???


----------



## bigbass201

1MoreKast said:


> You won't be disappointed with the Big Joshy swimbaits. Don't overlook using a snap either - having that snap lets the bait wobble side to side. Or use a rapala knot. You can fish them VERY slow...I honestly haven't needed to look past any other swimbaits after I used them. Good luck!


Great tip on it. Thanks


----------



## Carver

Can they still be purchased from the Big Joshy site ??


----------



## 1MoreKast

Carver said:


> Can they still be purchased from the Big Joshy site ??


Shop away...
https://bigjoshyswimbaits-com.3dcartstores.com/Minnows_c_17.html


----------



## Carver

Thank you


----------



## ristorap

I use the grass pig jr. as a trailer on buzz baits.


----------



## thornville mike

I have great success with big josh also big hammer. Slow roll seems to work well in Ohio and Ontario.


----------



## bigbass201

Good tips guys. I'm really anxious to try those Joshy's.


----------



## All Eyes

bigbass201 said:


> Good tips guys. I'm really anxious to try those Joshy's.


Make sure to rig them like the diagram with the hook right down the middle. It makes a huge difference.


----------



## Gottagofishn

Looking around Cabelas it appears as though all the major tackle manufacturers are onto swimbaits. A lot of them are making the exaggerated boot tail.
Joshy’s are my goto and very effective at most any species. I always have one rigged and ready to go. That applies for anything I’m fishing for. I rig them in a variety of ways (a drop of super glue is a good idea) and fish them mostly above 20’. Although I imagine they would work behind a snap weight, bottom bouncer or dispey...


----------



## homepiece

From what I have used swimbait wise, Joshys outfish just about anything else. Use a dab of superglue on them and they are good to go. I mainly fish the 3.25s, but do not use their jigs. The VMC boxer head is my jighead of choice with them in either the 1/8 or bigger if i want to go a little deeper.

Smallies
Clear water rivers and reservoirs - Sand Shiner cannot be beat..typically use the 2.75 for smallies
Reservoirs with a little murkiness - Sand Shiner or Gizzard Shad 
Rivers with with a little murkiness - Purple flash is my best color for that

Largemouth
Ponds
3.25 Bass Candy
Reservoirs 
J5 Striped Shiner, or 3.25 gizzard shad or sand shiner

Inshore Fishing
Redfish love the j5s in sand shiner, slims, or shiner.. Purple flash 3.25s are pretty good as well
Speckled Trout
3.25 Purple Flash, Slims, or Chartreuse
Barracuda-Silktruese or lemon shad


----------



## DeathFromAbove

We get the trout on the flats on a fluke down there they call Electric Chicken Its pink and chartreuse Big Joshy has something similiar called Pink Grapefruit Might want to give those a shot on the flats Im gonna if I ever get back down there


----------



## NCbassattack

This is the hot bait here now for sea trout.







Gulp Crazy Legs jerk shad.


----------



## homepiece

Will have to get some of those prior to running to fla this summer


----------



## DeathFromAbove

Looks just like those flukes except for the tails Dont the pinfish tear those tails up ? They would bite the tails of the flukes They must love those


----------

